# EB-1 I-140 denied



## penn (Sep 14, 2010)

I've filed for the I-140 with EB-1 category, then additional evidence was requested and finally received a denial. I would like to know:
1. What are the chances to get approved after appealing?
2. If I were to appeal can I present new evidence?
3. After filing the appeal, how long should I expect to receive an answer from DC office?
4. If I ask for additional time before appealing, what are the chances that the additional time will be approved?
5. Is it better to appeal or to request a motion to reopen whenever I gather the new info to defend my case?
6. Do I have better chances if I skip both appealing and motion to reopen and focus on re filing a new case?

Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

penn said:


> I've filed for the I-140 with EB-1 category, then additional evidence was requested and finally received a denial. I would like to know:
> 1. What are the chances to get approved after appealing?
> 2. If I were to appeal can I present new evidence?
> 3. After filing the appeal, how long should I expect to receive an answer from DC office?
> ...


What does your counsel say?


----------

